# 2017 Cruze L Hesitation in Acceleration



## bboross (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi, I'm a new member, and I hope that the forum will have some advice on my Cruze issues.

I have a 2017 L model, with a manual transmission. Bought new and owned now for almost four years. 75K miles, and I have done all oil changes at 7500 miles and other required maintenance. In the last two months have done brake and coolant flush, new plugs, new MAF sensor, new air filter, oil change.

I've always had problems with lackluster acceleration, esp in first and second gears. It became unbearable about a month ago, and I had a check engine light. Brought it in for service and was told it needed a new MAF sensor. That's easy enough to replace so I bought a GM OEM part and replaced it. Acceleration was improved but soon after it diminished. My regular mechanic was booked up so I brought it to a Chevy dealer who found that the after market air filter that I had replaced six months earlier had a collapsed nozzle. They replace it with a GM part, and the acceleration was notably better.

Two weeks later now, the acceleration is diminishing. It seems to accelerate better right after starting the car up, but it gets worse after 30 minutes of driving. Hit the gas and it falters/hesitates, but then will pick up with strength. But first and second gears are still poor in acceleration.

I don't want to bring it in to the dealer again and get that big repair bill....any thoughts on what else could be causing this? Thanks in advance for your advice!

**Also - I had been gassing up at Wawa and Quickchek, but just last week decided to switch to Sunoco for tier one gas.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

When I had that problem, an upgraded msd coil pack fixed it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bboross said:


> Hi, I'm a new member, and I hope that the forum will have some advice on my Cruze issues.
> 
> I have a 2017 L model, with a manual transmission. Bought new and owned now for almost four years. 75K miles, and I have done all oil changes at 7500 miles and other required maintenance. In the last two months have done brake and coolant flush, new plugs, new MAF sensor, new air filter, oil change.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

You may get more answers if I change the title a bit and put it in the proper sub forum. You can then come back here and introduce yourself and your Cruze sans problems.


----------



## bboross (Apr 30, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> You may get more answers if I change the title a bit and put it in the proper sub forum. You can then come back here and introduce yourself and your Cruze sans problems.


Sorry I posted in the wrong area - please go ahead and transfer my question to it's proper location. Thanks for the info -


----------



## bboross (Apr 30, 2021)

Mack said:


> When I had that problem, an upgraded msd coil pack fixed it.


Thanks, I'll look into it!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

bboross said:


> Sorry I posted in the wrong area - please go ahead and transfer my question to it's proper location. Thanks for the info -


I'll move it for you. What do you want the new title to be?


----------



## bboross (Apr 30, 2021)

JLL said:


> I'll move it for you. What do you want the new title to be?


How about "2017 Cruze L Hesitation in Acceleration"


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

bboross said:


> How about "2017 Cruze L Hesitation in Acceleration"


Blasirl has moved it already. But thanks for the reply. I changed the title.


----------

